
How to convert video files format with c language - dreampeppers99
https://github.com/leandromoreira/ffmpeg-libav-tutorial#chapter-2---remuxing
======
FraKtus
That's a nice introduction to FFmpeg. Highly recommended because there are not
that many up to date articles and sample code.

